

Why Angular is not only for single page web apps - vfc1
http://blog.jhades.org/why-angular-is-not-only-for-single-page-web-apps/

======
vfc1
An example of how to use Angular outside of the context of a SPA, and why it
could be interesting to use it in an incremental way for certain
features/widgets in existing non-Angular based apps.

